# Another set of Boer trips this morning



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

My paint doe had 1 red doeling, 1 paint doeling and a traditional buckling just now. All are looking great and doing great!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

pics pics pics .....
:thumbup::dance:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------

